# How to change MAC address on Linksys Router?



## freaky (Feb 6, 2007)

I'd been using a Linksys Wireless G router for several years with my DSL, but I recently upgraded to Verizon's FiOS. They gave me a wireless router to use, but I'd like to stick with my Linksys one instead. I tried setting it up but it wouldn't work so I'm thinking it may be because the MAC address needs to match the one of the router that Verizon gave me?

If this seems likely, can someone tell me how to change the MAC address on the Linksys? I couldn't find anyway to change it on any of the admin pages.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 6, 2007)

Your wireless router should work fine, as long as the router you were given by Verizon is in fact a router. If it's just a cable access point then it probably doesn't include a router. All you'd need is to add a router box to the chain and then you can feed an ip number to the wireless unit. Probably explains why you can't access your wireless (Linksys) router too.


----------



## symphonix (Feb 6, 2007)

It doesn't seem likely, although using MAC addresses to control access is not unheard of it doesn't come up much. Have you asked Verizon for advice on setting it up with your router?


----------



## Mikuro (Feb 6, 2007)

What exact model do you have?

If your setup interface is the same as with my Linksys WRT54G, all you need to do is go to the config page, click on "MAC Address Clone" (the exact address should be http://192.168.1.1/WanMAC.htm ), and enter your other router's MAC address in there.


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 7, 2007)

FYI, Mikuro, he doesn't have a Linksys router but a Verizon access point; we're not sure if it has a router built in or not and if it did, it would probably have a different ip address than the standard Linksys number.


----------

